# Jupiter 2



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Coming in hot on Preplanus! My 1/35 Build up.


http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/CRASH JUPITER 2 SMALL MYERS_zpstrm1iobx.jpg.html

And a Space Pod...My 1/25 Build up


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh that is just too stink'en cool!!! Well done!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Holy Canoles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

They look real to me!


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing photos!! You take it to a new level!! Thanks for the inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ah, I don't know if that's real or not! How did you get to that planet to take these pictures, hmmm?

Like everyone else, great job of both builds and pics!! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys!! I enjoy photographing the builds more than actually doing the build ups!! I try and keep them as real as possible...Natural Sunlight/sky Etc...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! GREAT pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice photos. The J2 one needs a bit of mist. I really like the space pod one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> How did you get to that planet to take these pictures, hmmm?


In the J2, of course! Duhhh. 

Clean work Mark! I wouldn't mind seeing a few photos without the fancy schmancy backgrounds if/when you have the time.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> In the J2, of course! Duhhh.
> 
> Clean work Mark! I wouldn't mind seeing a few photos without the fancy schmancy backgrounds if/when you have the time.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

As always, excellent work !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
And thanks for sharing. :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like the light reflections on the ventral hull of the Flying Sub in that photo--it gives the impression it's flying over cresting waves (in my mind, anyway). Nice!

And thank you for the extra photos!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> In the J2, of course! Duhhh.


So you're saying it's a selfie? If not, then how did he get an exterior pictures (auto pilot, remote)? Duhhh. 

Carl-


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful........very convincing.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> Absolutely wonderful........very convincing.


Many Humble thanks my friend!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool Voltone action!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> So you're saying it's a selfie? If not, then how did he get an exterior pictures (auto pilot, remote)? Duhhh.
> 
> Carl-


I never said he was the only person on the ship.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


When I saw this picture and your choice of background, I immediately thought of this video:

Leaked 1949 UFO Film. (Smoking Gun Footage)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave in RI said:


> When I saw this picture and your choice of background, I immediately thought of this video:
> 
> Leaked 1949 UFO Film. (Smoking Gun Footage)


LOL! Indeed whomever made that video is a Lost in Space Fan! As both the video and my Pictures feature the Trona Pinnacles, which is where the Crash sequence for the pilot was filmed!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

WAY To Go, Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Your quality of backgrounds and lighting really enhance the excellence of the models. Please keep inspiring us!!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Really good stuff here!

Besides this being one of the best built/Photographed J-2 kits on the web.
I like the fact that you also scaled down the fusion core lighting.

It definitely ads even more realism.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many sincere thanks indeed guys!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic composition, my Captain!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Whaaat? How the...never mind. I could never do it anyway...

Doug


----------

